# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  ABD'nin Lozan Antlaşması Raporu ve Ölümüne Suskunluk

## bozok

*ABD'nin Lozan Antlaşması Raporu ve ülümüne Suskunluk* 



_- Merkezi ABD'de bulunan "sivil" giysili örümceğin ağına yakalanmamak kaygısı,_
_- Bu kaygının dürtüklediği sorumluluk duygusu ile,_
_- Sayın Mustafa Yıldırım'ın bu konudaki eserinden derlenerek,_
_- Sivil ağın boy hedeflerine doğru, birer "can simidi" olarak düşlenip, aşağıdaki satırlara aktarılmış kısa alıntıları, önemle, özenle, dikkatle ve okunması (ve sindirilmesi) ricası ile, bilgi ve bilinçlerinize. . ._
_arz ediyoruz!. ._ 


ABD Kongresi bir rapor hazırlatıyor. Ermeni soykırım yasa tasarısına takmış durumdaki Türkler bu rapora ilgi göstermiyorlar. Hatta her *"soykırım yasası"* kampanyasında karşı çıkan Amerikan-Türk dernekleri ve ABD'deki dışişleri görevlileri de bu rapor karşısında ölümüne suskun kalıyorlar. Türkiye'de ABD dolarıyla demokrasicilik oynayan küçük sivil örümceklerden böyle bir raporu görmeleri zaten beklenemez. Onların dışında kalan dernekler de susuyorlar. *"Atatürk ilke ve inkılapları"* demekten kendilerini alamayanlar, ABD yönetimi *"Birinci tehdit uluslar arası terördür"* deyince* "Birinci tehdit irticadır"* diyerek kampanya başlatanlar da susuyor. 

Oysa bu rapor *"soykırım yasa tasarısı"* ile yıkılacağına inandıkları o devletin yasal varlığını ortadan kaldırmayı amaçlıyordu. Washington'daki devlet yönetiminin dış kapısında mandal adamlarının ağızlarından çıkan en küçük fısıltıyı kaçırmayanlar şimdi *"Bunu duymamıştık"* diyebilirler. Washington Büyükelçiliği herhalde onlara bu raporu yollamıştır ama görmeyen duymayan Türkiye yayın ortamına inat *aynı rapor Zaman gazetesinde övülmüştür.* Raporun yayınlanmasında kısa bir süre sonra Gazete Müdafaa-i Hukuk'ta da raporu değerlendiren uzunca bir yazı yayınlanmıştık. 

Bu durumda* "Duymamıştık"* gerekçesi boşa çıkıyor. şimdi raporun yayınlandığı 2000 yılına dönelim ve önce ABD raporunun nasıl reklam edildiğini okuyarak başlayalım. 

ABD Kongresi'nin *"Avrupa Güvenlik ve İşbirliği Topluluğu Komisyonu(Helsinki Komisyonu olarak ta biliniyor)"* tarafından hazırlanan *"Din Hürriyeti: Seçilmiş AGİT ülkelerinde Hukuksal Temel"* adlı 212 sayfalık raporun ayrıntılarına girmeden, bu raporu Türkiye'de duyuran tek gazete *"Zaman"* oldu. Zaman'ın Washington'daki görevlisi, bu rapora* "Dini Rapor"* deyip geçiyor ve haberin sonunda Türkiye'ye gözdağı vermekten kendini alamıyordu. Kağıt üstündeki yasaların, hatta anayasanın ve anlaşmaların uygulanmadığı,* "28 şubat süreci", "başörtüsü meselesi" ve " azınlıklar sorunları"* gibi* "can sıkıcı konular bulunduğunu"* belirterek, Amerikan raporuna ne denli güvendiğini belli ediyordu. Aynı görevli, bir bakıma rapor yazıcıları adına meydan okumaktan da geri kalmıyor ve şöyle yazıyordu: 

*"Varsa bir itirazınız, meydanı boş bırakacağınıza, bilim yoluyla gelen suallere, aynı şekilde karşılık verirsiniz."* 

Bu durumda Zaman görevlisi açıkça Türkiye'yi sorguya çektiğine inanıyordu. Ne ki, aynı görevlinin, kime* "siz"* diyorsa onları bir de aşağılamaktan geri kalmıyor ve* "Tabi verilecek cevabınız ve cevap verilebilecek uzmanınız varsa..."* diye yazıyordu. *"Siz"* diye seslendiği T.C.'nin ne denli uzmansız ve ne denli aşağılarda bulunduğunu belirtmiş oluyordu. 

Aynı sayfada *"Türk dostu"* olarak nitelendiğini belirttiği* Senatör Robert C. Byrd* ile ilgili bir haberi de* "Dini raporun perde arkası"* haberinin yanına eklemişti. Bu haberde, Amerikalı Senatör Byrd'nin Türkiye'ye yapacağı geziyle ilgili bir kokteyl örgütlendiği yazıldıktan sonra, kokteyl esprilerine açıklık getiren yorumlar da eklenmişti. Zaman görevlisi, yabancılaşmanın özgün bir örneğini de veriyor ve *"Türkiye'de bir Amerikalı senatörün ölüsü bile iş görür!"* diyordu. 

Konumuz elbette rapor, ama onun Türkiye'de sunuluşu yönetimi de, propaganda anlayışının sergilenmesi bakımından önemli. *"Ne de olsa gazete haberi işte"* deyip geçmemek gerekiyordu. üünkü bir ABD ‘den senatörün ölüsünün bile iş görebileceği, yani Türkiye'de ölülerden daha canlı ve daha değerli kişi bulunmadığını, T.C. uyruklu bir kişinin yazması, daha sonra değineceğimiz o önemli raporun içeriğiyle de amacıyla da ilişkili olmalı. şimdi ölüsü iş görecek senatörü biraz tanımakta yarar var. 

Robert Byrd eski *Ku Klux Klan* (KKK)'cı olarak yazılıp çizilmiş bir kişidir. Onun değil ölüsünün iş görmesi, dirisinin bile Türkiye'de kabul görmesi söz konusu olamazdı. Yaşı 83 olan bu demokrat parti senatörü, yıllar sonra bile Klan etkisini üzerinden atamamış ve aramızda* "Beyaz zenciler var"* diyebilmiştir. 

Senatör Robert Byrd, uzun yıllar Demokrat Parti grubunu yönetirken kongre çalışanlarınca bir* "tiran"* olarak görülmüştür. Senatör Byrd kendi eyalet devletinde uygun olmayan yöntemler kullanarak yatırımlar yaptıran* "King of Pork"* Türkçesi ile* "Domuz Kralı"* olarak da ünlenmiştir. 

Robert Byrd öylesine demokrattır ki, Carter döneminde, İran' a dek gidip, İran diktatörü şah Pehlevi'ye destek vermek için elinden geleni yapmıştır. 

*Byrd'in durumu bir gerçeği unutturmamalı.* Türkiye'de bazen Amerikalıların ölüsü bile iş görüyor ve TBMM'ne girip milletin vekillerine *"siyasi ahlak"* konferansları veriyorlar, hatta anayasa değişiklikleri için TBMM komisyonu ile birlikte çalıştıklarını açıklıyorlar. Lozan Anlaşması'nın yıl dönümünde, hem de ABD Kongre raporunun hemen ardından, *"Lozan anlaşması yeniden değerlendirilsin"* diye yazmalarına bakılırsa, söz konusu Amerikan raporu hedefi tutturmuş oluyor. 


*ABD raporu T.C.'nin temelini yok sayıyor* 

Mayıs 2000 tarihini taşıyan raporun içindekileri, Amerikalıların bilimsel ve tarafsız görünsün diye sıkça başvurdukları okul ödevi dilinden sıyırarak maddeleştirirsek belki o zaman, son yirmi yılda başımıza gelenleri algılayabiliriz. Bu rapor, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti'nin egemenliğinin bağıtlandığı Lozan Antlaşmasına iki yönden yaklaşıyor: (1) Türkiye azınlık haklar ve insan hakları din hürriyeti konusunda anlaşmaya uymamıştır ve (2) Türkiye, *"Müslüman etnik azınlık"* haklarını tanımamıştır. 

Rapor, Türkiye'nin kuruluş aşamasını dolaylı yoldan sorguluyor ve dahası gelecekteki sorgulamalar da kapı açıyor. Bağımsızlık Savaşı ile ilgili kısa yorum, aslında Lozan Antlaşması'nı uzun yıllar onamamış olan Amerika'nın 2000 yılı yaklaşımını özetlemekle kalmıyor, Alman* "stiftung"* larının danışmanlarınca ve ABD-İngiliz örgütlerinin parasal proje desteğini alan yerli *"sivil"* örgütlerce ileri sürüldüğü gibi zorlama / yapay ulus denilmesinin kaynağı da ortaya çıkıyordu: 

*"Yabancıların hırsları Türk milli direnişini körükledi. Mustafa Kemal (daha sonra Atatürk) milliyetçileri Sultan'ın kuvvetlerine karşı iç savaşı kazandılar ve Rumları Anadolu'dan sürdüler."* 

Günümüzde ABD'den gelen her şeyi iyiye yormak bazı aydın kişilerce ilke edinildiğinden, onların gözünü biraz olsun açmak için ABD dilini çevirmeliyiz. ABD raporu öz olarak diyor ki: Bağımsızlık savaşı yoktur! 1918-1923 arasında sürdürülen *o* savaşım* bir "iç savaştır."* 

Rapordaki* "iç savaş"* tanımlaması aşağı yukarı şu demek oluyor: 

Bağımsızlık Savaşı, istilacılara ve emperyalizme karşı gerçekleşmemiştir Anadolu dört bir yandan istila edilmemiş, Yunan orduları Trakya'ya ve Batı Anadolu'ya, Fransızlar Hatay, Adana, Gelibolu, yarım adası ve Antep'e İtalyan'lar Antalya, Muğla, Söke ve Kuşadası'na İngilizler, İstanbul, Kocaeli, Bandırma ve üanakkale boğazına çıkmamışlar, ABD'nin desteklediği Ermeniler Kuzeydoğu Anadolu'ya girmemişlerdir. 

Mustafa Kemal'in önderliğinde, Osmanlı devletine karşı gerçekleştirilmiş bir *"iç isyan"* vardır. ABD siyasal terimiyle buna* "insurgency"* deniyor. Bu tür bir değerlendirme öyle pek yeni değildir. İstanbul'a yerleşen işgal komutanları ile Osmanlı yönetiminin ortak cephesinin ulusal savaşçılara karşı halkı kışkırtırken sığındıkları yarı siyasi, yarı dinsel gerekçedir bu *"isyan"* tanımlaması. İngiliz muhiplerinin *"Kuvayı Milliye denen eşkıya"* diye yazmaları da bu *"iç savaş"* tanımlamasına dayanıyordu. 

Kurtuluş savaşı bir iç kalkışmadan başka bir şey olmayınca, Türkiye'de savaşın iki tarafı bulunmuş oluyor. Bir yanda isyancı *"Mustafa Kemal Milliyetçileri"* ve karşı yanda da yasal Osmanlı devleti ve o devletin yönetimine yardım eden medeni Avrupalı ve Amerikalı güçler. 

Bu değerlendirme, Alman *"stiftung"* elemanlarının ve federatif Türkiyecilerin açıklamalarıyla o derece örtüşüyor ki, güncel yayınlarda, Ulusal savaş, *"İhtilal"* dir, ama ulusal yönetime karşı İngiliz-Yunan desteğinde savaşa tutuşan, Kuvayı İnzibat iyeciler, Aznavur Ahmet'ler, işgalcilerden açıkça görev almış olanlar,* "hain"* değil, *"karşı ihtilalci"* olarak nitelenmektedir. Terimler sonradan uydurulmuş değildir. ABD'nin ulusal çıkarlarına karşı çıkan her hareket, resmi tanımlamayla,* "counter-insurgency"* yani *"karşı ihtilal"* olmaktadır. Modern deyimlerle, iç savaş çıkartanlar *"gerilla"* ya da* "terörist"* oluyor, yasal devletin yanında yer alıp, işgalcilerle işbirliği yapanlar da *"kontrgerilla"* savaşçısı olmuş oluyorlar. 


*ABD raporuna göre, Türk Bağımsızlık Savaşı* 

*Devlete karşı bir iç isyandır* 

ABD Kongresi raporunda Türk Ulusal Bağımsızlık savaşı üstüne yapılan bu değerlendirme, günümüzde pek çoğuna rastlanan bir dahi derin tarih profesörünün düşünceleriyle sınırlı kalsa, sorun etmeye değmezdi. Ne ki, yabancı bir devletin resmi bir kurumca hazırlanan rapor, işin ucunu Lozan Antlaşması'na bağlayarak T.C. devletinin kuruluşunun yasal dayanağının bulunmadığını ileri sürmesiyle konu önem kazanıyor. Ve bu görüşler çeşitli uluslar arası konferanslarda, *"Lozan Antlaşmasında Müslüman azınlık tanınmamıştır"* denilerek dile getiriliyorsa ve Avrupa Parlamentosu,"nda *"Kemalizm reddedilmeli"* paragrafları içinde Lozan Antlaşması örtülü olarak tartışılmaya başlandıysa ve aile egemenliğini, saltanatı korumak için yurdunu teslimden bir an bile çekinmemiş olan ve ulusuna karşı işgalcilerle işbirliği yapmaktan kaçınmayan son Padişah Vahdettin, T.C. eski başbakanı Ecevit tarafından bile vatan hainliğinden aklanıyorsa, önem daha da büyüyor, 

Rapordaki yeni satırlar bu önemi yaşamsal kılmaya yeterli olacaktır. Amerikan komisyonu, Bağımsızlık Savaşı'nın sonucunu da Türk ulusunun savaşım kararlılığını bir sonucu olarak görmüyordu: 

*"üeşitli uluslar arası ve iç nedenlerle, büyük güçler Yunanlılara yardım edememişler, aralarında birlik oluşturamamışlar ya da Sevr koşullarını yeniden dirilen Türklere kabul ettirememişlerdir."* 

Alman Stiftung, ya da RAND uzmanı eski CIA elemanlarının ve Kürt-Türk uzlaşmacıların belirttikleri gibi, Türk ulusu ortalarda yoktur. İşgalciler *"uluslar arası güçler"* ya da güncel nitelemeyle* "koalisyon güçleri"* dirler. Türk ulusunun değil, bu* "uluslar arası güçlerin"* hatasıyla, *"Mustafa Kemal Milliyetçileri"* *yani bir azınlık*, bir hizip, yasal devlet yöntemine karşı isyan edip iç savaşa soyunmuş ve yönetimi ele geçirmiş oluyorlar. Kısaca *"Zafer bunun neresinde? Ulusal birlik neresinde bu savaşın ?"* demeye getiriliyor. 

Amerikan Kongre Komisyonu'nun raporunun adı yanıltıcıdır. *"Din Hürriyet'in Yasal Dayanakları"* raporu, azınlıkların yurtlarını yitirdiklerini de gündeme getiriyor. Azınlıkların önceden birer devletleri ve o devletlerin egemen olduğu vatanları varmış gibi yazılıyor. 

Bu durumda birkaç sorunun yanıtını bulmak gerekiyor. ürneğin: Rapor bunları neden yapıyor? *"Lozan yeniden değerlendirilmelimidir"* diyenleri ya da *"Lozan mübadelesi büyük zarar vermiştir."* ya da *"Lozan mübadelesiyle eğitimli Rumlar gitti, onların yerine cahil köylüler geldi"* diye romanlar yazanları neden mutlu ediyor? Bu soruların yanıtları, raporun* "ilimsel"* saptamalarında aydınlanıyor. Uzun alıntılar yapmak yerine *rapordan özetleyelim:* 

Lozan'da Müslüman olmayan azınlık haklarından söz edilmiş ama bu azınlıkların adları belirtilmemiştir. 

Lozan'da Türk tarafı müteffiklerin Ermenilerin, Nasturilerin ve Süryani Hıristiyanların *"vatanlarını"* belirleme isteklerini de kabul etmemişlerdir. 

Türkiye daha sonra Rum Ortodoksları, Ermenileri ve Yahudileri tanımıştır. 

Lozan'da Müslüman etnik azınlıkların hakları anlaşmaya geçirilmemiştir. 

Bu değerlendirmenin dilini anlamak için uzman olmaya gerek yok. üzel görevli olmamak yeterlidir.* Raporu, Türkçesiyle tersten okuyalım:* Türkiye'de çok sayıda azınlık bulunuyor, azınlıkların* "vatan"* sorunları var, üç azınlığı kabul etmeyi bilen Türkiye ötekileri de kabul etsin, Müslüman etnik, yani Gürcü, üerkez, Arap, Kürt, Laz, Pomak, Balkan ve Asya kökenli Müslümanlar da* "azınlık"* olarak kabul görsün vb. 

Konuya demokrasi havariliğiyle bakanlar,* "Ne var bunda?"* diyebilirler, ancak ülkelerin ve devletlerin varlıkları, egemenlikleri ne mantık ve çıkar hesaplarıyla sağlanabilir, ne de güvence altına alınır. Bu nedenledir ki; kurtuluş savaşları yapılıyor, mandacılarla bağımzılıkçılar, aşiretçilerle ulusçular, birbirinden ayrılıyorlar. Rapor, yoruma gerek kalmayacak denli açık. ABD Kongre Komisyonu demek yeniden görüşülmesini gerektiriyor. Rapor bu açık isteği, Lozan Konferansı'ndan bir müttefik sözcüsünün sözleriyle pekiştiriyor: 

*"Türkiye doğum yeri, milliyet, dil, ırk ya da din farkı gözetmeksizin tüm nüfusun canını ve özgürlüğünü tamamıyla koruma yükümlülüğünü üstlenmiş olup, bu maddeyle her dinin ve inancın gereklerinin serbestçe uygulanacağına dair güvence vermiştir."* 

Bu sözleri, egemenlik haklarından, tarihsel olaylardan, incelikle gizlenmiş emellerden kopararak anlamaya çalışacak olanlar,* "insan hakları"* adına ayağa kalkacak ve işgalcilerin sözcüsünü alkışlayacaklardır. 

*Oysa mantık basittir.* Onlara göre, Lozan'da bir uluslar arası antlaşma yapılmıştır ve Türkiye bu anlaşmaya uymak zorundadır. Antlaşmanın eksiklikleri daha sonra altına imza konulan uluslar arası anlaşmalara da uydurulmalıdır. 

Uydurulma işi için uzun süre beklenmedi.* "Kopenhag Uyum Paketleri"* *denilerek, ABD Kongre Raporunun gereği hızla yerine getirilmiş oldu.* 2001 Baharı'nda ve2002 Ağustosu'nda TBMM'de gerekli yasal değişikliklerle başlanıldı ve 2003'de hız daha da artırıldı. Irak'a saldırı kargaşası içinde meclisten üst üste yasalar çıkarıldı. Bu gelişmeler ayrı bir kitap konusudur. şimdi yeniden rapora dönelim. 

Raporda T.C. devletinin kuruluş yasallığı tartışmalı bir duruma sokulurken, din hürriyeti örtüsü altında antlaşmanın geçersizliği savunulmaktadır. Raporda, Türkiye'nin yasalarının değiştirilmesi ve tekkelerin, zaviyelerin, manastırların açılması isteniyor. *"Türkiye Lozan anlaşmasına zaten uymuyor mu?"* diye sorulacak olursa, bunun yanıtı raporda tüm açıklılığıyla yer alıyor. Rapordaki dolambaçlı anlatımı bir yana bırakıp, özetleyelim: 

- Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Anayasası'nın 24. maddesi din hürriyetini kısıtlıyormuş. Türk devleti, Ortodoks patrikliği gibi kurumların Türkçe dışı eğitim vermelerini, yabancı dindaşlarıyla ya da diğer din kurumlarıyla ilişki kurmalarını devletin bölünmez bir bütünlüğüne karşı tehdit olarak görüyormuş. 

- Türkiye'de çeşitli Müslüman mezheplerine bağlı insanların parasal ya da politik güç elde etmeleri engelleniyormuş. 

- Türkiye'de dinsel toplulukların başında bulunanların ya da müritlerin unvanlarının kullanımı yasaklanmış, tekkeleri ve türbeleri kapatılmış. Oysa milli kahramanların türbeleri açık tutuluyormuş ve devlet bu yerlerin bakımını üstleniyormuş. 

- Dinsel giysilere yalnızca ibadet yerlerinde izin veriliyor. 

- Kanunlar aynı zamanda memurların iş yerlerinde, öğrencilerin okullarda giyim kurallarını belirliyor ve bu kanunlar nedeniyle *"başörtüsü"* yasaklanıyor. 

- Türkiye, Hıristiyan kurumların mülk edinmelerini engelliyormuş. 

- Türkiye, Halki (Heybeliada) Manastırını kapatmış. Bu manastır açılırsa, Müslümanlar dahil, diğer cemaatlerin de özel din okulları açmalarına olanak sağlayacakmış. 

- Lozan'da, zaten Osmanlının Müslüman olmayanlara tanıdığı dinsel haklar tanınmış oluyor da Osmanlı'nın tanıdığı diğer haklar tanınmıyormuş. 

- Yehova şahitleri'nin bir din olduğu kabul edilmiyor ama temyiz (Yargıtay) mahkemesinin kararıyla bu durum düzeltilmiş. 

Raporun özü işte bu satırlarda görülüyor. Yukarıdaki olumsuz tümceleri olumlulaştırırsak, Türkiye'nin Lozan Antlaşması yasallığından kurtulması bir yana cumhuriyet devletinin kuruluş evresinde kabul edilen tüm yasaların ortadan kaldırılmasının istendiği görülecektir. şöyle ki: 

- Tarikat-ticaret bağlarına, şeyhlerin örgütsel destek için şirketleşmesine engel olunmamalıdır 

- şeyhler, papazlar, hahamlar, hocalar vb. sözde dinsel kılıklarıyla ortalıkta dolaşarak toplum içinde kutsal giysilerine uygun bir ayrıcalık elde edilmelidirler. 

- Okullarda ve iş yerlerinde etnik kimliğe uygun giyim özür olmalıdır. Turban altına gizlendiği açıktır. 

- Hıristiyanların, Musevilerin her mezhepten Müslümanların, tarikatların ve böylece tüm etnik azınlıkların kendi bildiklerine okullar açarak, uluslaşama sürecini durdurmaları serbest bırakılmalıdır. Tıpkı 1923 öncesinde olduğu gibi. 

- Toplumsal düzen, yurttaşlık yasaları Osmanlı dönemindeki gibi olmalı, Tanzimat yasalarıyla Avrupalılara ve Amerikalılara tanınan eğitim, ürgütlenme, misyoner merkezi oluşturma serbestliği yeniden tanınmalıdır. 

- üeşitli dinlerin özgürce örgütlenebilmesi için hukuk elverişlidir. Yargıtayın Yehova şahitleri ile ilgili kararı kullanılabilir. 

*Rapor işte bunları istiyor.* *Din Hürriyeti Senaryosu* bölümüne baştan dönüp olayları bir kez daha gözden geçirirsek, ABD raporuna uygun bir eylem planın yürütüldüğü kolaylıkla anlaşılacaktır. Bunun böyle olduğunu anlamak için ABD'nin ve onların destekçisi Avrupa'nın *"project democracy"* aygıtı ile Türkiye'de uluslaşama sürecinin en önemli ve vazgeçilmez ilkesi olan laiklik devlet düzeninin ve sonuç olarak T.C.'nin yıkılmak istendiği de görülecektir. Rapora bir kez daha dönelim. 


*Kongre Raporu: Anlaşmazlıkların kaynağı laikliktir* 

Raporun satırları arasında yukarıda sayılan olumsuzlukların kaynağını bulmak zor değil. *Rapor diyor ki:* *"Bugünkü anlaşmazlıkların ana kaynağı Osmanlı'nın yıkılması ve Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin doğuş ortamında oluşmuştur."* Bu satırları yorumlamaya gerek yok. Rapor kargaşanın nasıl yaratıldığını şu sözlerle açıklıyor: 

*"M. Kemal Atatürk, çağdaş ve laik Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'ni Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'nun yerine geçirmek istedi."* 

Amerika raporu, güncel operasyonu tarihsel nedenlere bağlamakta gecikmiyor: 

*"Laikliğin kurumsallaştırılması Kemalistler ve çoğunlukla İslamcılar olarak adlandırılan muhafazakar Sünni Müslümanlar arasında, günümüzde de sürmekte olan, bir gerilim yaratmıştır."* 

Bu raporla ne yapmak istiyorlar? Demez misiniz? Kimileri şöyle diyecektir: *"Rapor başımıza gelenleri ne güzel açıklıyor değil mi? Eloğlu bile anlıyor çektiklerimizi."* Bunun çirkin bir oyun olduğunu görebilecek olanlar da, karşı çıkma yerine susmayı yeğlemiyorlar mı? 

Toplumsal dayanışmayı ve birliği sarsmaya dönük, tarihsel gerçekleri ve olayların nedenlerini göz ardı eden rapora göre, devletin kuruluş aşamasında, *"Sünni Müslümanlar"* ile *"laiklik kurucular"* arasında, bir çatışma yaşanmış oluyor. Hayır, iş bu kadarla da kalmıyor. T.C. devlet düzenini destekleyen halkın çoğunluğunun* "Sünni"* mezhebinden olduğunu saptadığından, yeni bir tanımlama yapıyor: *"Muhafazakar Sünni Müslümanlar."* *Böylece çatışmanın merkezine Osmanlı-T.C. zıtlığını koymakla yetinmiyor, daha alt bölünmeler, daha doğrusu, Batı dünyasınca sahip çıkılması gereken bir toplumsal öbek daha yatıyor.* 

Gerçekte halkın onaylamadığı bir sürtüşmeyi, gündeme taşımanın kimin işine yaradığını düşünmeye değer. Buradan çıkarak, ABD'nin amacını değerlendirebiliriz. Tarihsel bağlantıdan sonra günümüze atlayan rapor, *"28 şubat 1997 ültimatomu"*na geçiyor ve Refah Partisi'nin iktidardan uzaklaştırıldığını, *"Hijab"* ve *"Başörtüsü"* sorunu olarak nitelendirdiği *"türban"* olaylarını vurguluyorlar. Rapor, kadın öğretmenlerin işten atılmış olduğunu belirtiyor ve Merve Kavakçı'nın durumunu ayrıntılarıyla anlatıyor. Rapor, din hürriyetinin kısıtlanması kapsamında, *"28 şubat ültimatomu"* ile *"imam hatip özel okullarının kısıtlandığını"* saptıyor. 

Bu arada anımsatmalıyız ki, *Merve Kavakçı*'nın meclise doğru yürüyüşü olmasaydı, Türkiye'deki din hürriyeti konuları Amerikan devletinin resmi raporlarına bu yoğunlukta geçmeyecekti. Merve Kavakçı Mayıs 1999'da *"Onların demokrasi testinden geçirdim. Sınıfta kaldılar"* diye açıklama yaparken, bu katkısının bilincinde miydi? Sonraları Avrupa'da, Londra'da İngiliz parlamentosunda ve Georgetown üniversitesi'nde aynı çizgide konuşmayı sürdürdüğüne ve Hamas'ı destekleyen Amerikan Müslümanlarının kurdukları örgütlerin ABD yönetimiyle görüşmeler yapmaları ve Türkiye'nin cezalandırılmasını istemelerine bakıldıkta, Merve Kavakçı'nın katkısının, daha doğrusu onun, *"Din Hürriyeti"* senaryosundaki ve şu ‘Lozan Raporu'ndaki değeri herhalde anlaşılmış olacaktır. 

ABD raporunda, uluslar arası anlaşmaların kanun hükmünde olduğu ve üzerinde yasal bir denetim yapılamayacağı belirtiliyor. Bunun anlamı, Varşova-1998 konferansında ABD delegesi *Leyla Al Marayati*'nin söylediklerini, Lozan antlaşmasının ele alışındaki yaklaşımı, raporun yayındaki zamanlamayı ve *"Müslüman etnik azınlık"* nitelemelerini yeniden gözden geçirmek yeterli olacaktır. 

O günlerde, RP Milletvekili *Oya Mughisuddin*'in Avrupa'da yapılan bir konferansta *"Müslüman azınlık hakları tanınmıyor"* diye yakınmasını ve TOSAV danışmanlarından Prof. Baskın Oran'ın AB ve İstanbul Barosu'nca düzenlenen *" Türkiye'de Azınlık Hukuku"* konferansında Lozan antlaşmasında yalnız Hıristiyanlara değil öteki etnisitelere de azınlık hakkı tanındığını söylediğini eklersek raporun öncesi ve sonrası kolaylıkla anlaşılabilir. 

Daha önce de belirtildiği gibi *‘project democracy'* her kesimi birleştirir. *Ortak paydanın adı çok kültürlülük için zenginleştirilmiş Amerikan tasarımlı demokrasidir.* Din devleti yolunda yürüyenlerle, etnik azınlık milliyetçiliği yaparak yabancı egemenlerle ilişkilerden yararlanmak isteyen sözde aydınlar, ayrılıkçılar, para piyasası oyuncularının önünü açmak üzere *"liberal enternasyol"* e katılanlar aynı cephede birleştiler. 

Birleşenler, ABD'nin cumhuriyet devletinin kuruluşundan bu yana dayattığı Lozan Antlaşması'nın geçersizliği kurgusunun AB'nce kabul ettirilen ve Türkiye'yi yönetenlerce canı gönülden kabul edilen değişimlerle başarıya ulaştı. T.C. Başbakanlığı bünyesinde oluşturulan İnsan Hakları Komisyonu, Lozan Antlaşması'nda Müslüman azınlıklara haklar tanındığına, her türlü dilde eğitimin serbest bırakılarak dayatmacı *"Kemalist"* rejimden vazgeçilmesinin gereğine hükmetti. 

İşin temeli, komisyon raporundan önce, TOSAV'ın Türk-Kürt sorunu çalışmalarıyla biçimlendirdiği anayasa taslağıyla, A.B kuyruğuna takılan TUSİAD'ın raporlarıyla, İbrahim Kaboğlu'nun düzenlediği ve Yunanlıların büyük bir iştahla katıldığı Anayasa reformu panelleriyle atıldı. üatısı da TESEV desteğiyle hazırlanan, Baskın Oran imzasını taşıyan *"Türkiye'de azınlıklar: kavramlar, Lozan, iç mevzuat, içtihat, uygulama"* raporuyla kapatıldı. 

Başbakanlık Komisyonda yer alan kuruluş ve kişilerin ABD hazinesinden NED kanalıyla ve AB fonlarından aktarılan paralarla ve düşünsel katkılarla kurulan örümcek ağına bağlanmalarında önemin bir kanıtı gibidir. 

Söz konusu birleşmenin, hükümet edenlerin geçmiş açıklamaları ve ABD temasları da göz önüne alındığında, operasyonun ne denli kapsayıcı olduğu da anlaşılacaktır. Komisyon üyesi 73 kişiydi. Kişilerden, dernek ve vakıflardan bir kaçının adını sıralamak bu yargıyı güçlendirecektir: 

İbrahim Kaboğlu(başkan), Baskın Oran, İhsan Dağı, Yılmaz Ensaroğlu (mazlumder), Kamil B. Raif (TDV), Zafer Yayvan (TUSİAD), Türkan Saylan (üYDD),Ayşe Berktay Hacımirzaoğlu (Kadın İnsan Hakları Vakfı), Levent Korkut (LDT Derneği), şenal Sarıhan (Cumhuriyetçi Kadınlar Derneği), Ali Doğan (H. Bektaşi Veli A. K. Vakfı), Mustafa şimşek (Birlik Vakfı), Handan Soğuk ( İKV), Bülent Tamer (Helsinki Yurttaşlar Derneği). 

Bağımsızlık ve egemenliği korumakta duyarlı davrananları *‘Sevr'* sendromu yaşamakla aşağılayanların görüşleri bu raporda *"tarihsel ve siyasal neden: Sevr Sendromu"* başlığıyla devletin resmi belgesine geçmiştir.* "Yeni Zemin" , "Yeni Sözleşme" , "Uzlaşma Anayasası"* gibi örümcek ağına tutulanlarca kullanılan örtülü adlandırmalar bir yana bırakılmış ve bu raporda *"Türkiye Cumhuriyeti anayasası ve ilgili yasalar; özgürlükçü, çoğulcu ve demokratik bir içerikle ve toplumsal örgütlü kesimlerin katılımıyla yeni baştan yazılmalıdır"* maddesiyle açığa vurulmuştur. 

2004 yılı *‘azınlık hakları'* konusunda sürdürülen operasyonun başarılarına tanık oldu. Prof. Baskın Oran TESEV'in katkılarıyla bir azınlık raporunu kitap yaptı. Ayrıca, *‘Azınlıklar Vakfı'* da kuruldu. Doğu Anadolu'dan çok sayıda belediye başkanının da aralarında bulunduğu yüzü aşkın kişi Herald Tribune'de bir ilanla Kürdistan'a özerklik istediler. İmza sahipleri arasında ERNK'nin İslamcı kanadının başkanı Abdürrahim Düre'de yerini aldı. 

ABD'de hazırlanan Lozan raporuna ses çıkarmayanların bu gelişmeler karşısında seslerini yükseltmeleri yadırgatıcıydı, ama bu sesler bile çok kısa sürede sönüp gitti. Arkalarında kurumsal destek olsaydı uzun soluklu bir toparlanış olabilir miydi, sorusunun temeli olamazdı. üünkü destek vermesi gereken kurumlar, Erbil'de açılan Kürdistan parlamentosunun ABD ve Batı Avrupa tarafından açılışta temsil edilerek desteklenmesi karşısında susmuşlardı. 

Açıktan kurulan sivil ağın düğümleri ile askeri ile askeri işgalin ilmikleri sonunda birleşmişler ve Ortadoğu'da barış ve istikrarın yok olmasında bir araç rolünde oynayan Kürdistan Güney Devleti anayasasının şu giriş maddesi bile Lozan'ın çoktan yok sayıldığının kanıtı olmuştu: 

"1920 yılında imzalanan Sevr Anlaşması'nın 62-64 nolu maddeleri Kürtlere self-determinasyon hakkını tanımasın rağmen, uluslar arası çıkarlar ve siyasal dengeler Kürtlerin bu hakkı elde edip uygulamaya geçirmelerini engellemiştir. Sevr Anlaşmasına konulan maddelerin tersine, Güney Kürdistan 1925 yılında, kendi halkının iradesi dikkate alınmadan dört yıl önce yani 1921 yılında kurulmuş olan Irak devletine müsadere edilmiştir. 25 Aralık 1992 tarihinde, İngiliz ve Irak hükümetleri Kürtlerin kendi yönetimlerini kurma hakkını tanıyan bir açıklama yayınlamışlar ve Kürt temsilcilerinden hükümet biçimini coğrafi sınırları ve Irak ile siyasal ekonomik ilişkilerin biçimini belirlemeleri istenmiştir." 

*Yıllardır:* *"Sevr" bir sendrom mudur, değil midir*, *diye tartışılırken:* işi din ifade özgürlüğü bağlamında hafife alan kişi ve kurumlar bu maddeyle bile uyanmamışlar; hatta onlar karşısında göstermelik bir iki demeçten sonra susmuşlar; stratejik müteffiklerinin planlarını destekleme hesaplarını gözden geçirmeyi bile görmüşlerdir. 

Bu yorumları şoven ya da aşırı ulusalcı olarak değerlendirecek olan sözde barışseverler, Lozan Antlaşması'nın Ortadoğu'da ve tüm dünyada ezilen ulusların başkaldırısının, barışın ve dayanışmanın bir belgesi olduğunu gelecekte siyasal yorum kitaplarında okuyunca acı duyacaktır. Ne ki acı duymanın tarihsel sorumluluğu ve insanlığa karşı işlenen suçları ortadan kaldırmadığı da, sıradan bir gerçektir. 


Mustafa Yıldırım / www.dnm-ler.com / 12.01.2009 (TOGEü üzerinden..)

----------

